# cystostomy catheter change



## mrolf (Feb 25, 2010)

We have patients that come to our hospital and have their Cystostomy catheters changed.  The nurse removes the old catheter and cleanses the area w/ betadine and alcohol and inserts a #20 french 5 cc foley and applies triple antibiotic.  We are wondering is CPT code 51705 could be billed for a nurse to perform this procedure.  We have also referenced CPT Asst Dec 2007 page 13.  Any help would be great!


----------

